

Good at Chess? A Hedge Fund May Want to Hire You - steve8918
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/09/29/good-at-chess-a-hedge-fund-may-want-to-hire-you/?scp=2&sq=chess&st=cse

======
te_platt
The chess part of the story makes for a nice diversion. I think the main
lesson from the story is having a good relationship with someone in authority
is far more useful than a resume.

~~~
vsl2
At least in getting your foot in the door. I'm sure Boaz Weinstein did
something right afterwards to get to where he is.

I think the key is to make your own luck by pursuing your passions and being
good at them. Dedication and excellence are always appreciated - and things
may work out in ways you don't expect. Sounds pretty much like a basic
guideline for the entrepreneurial attitude.

